# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Độc đáo kimono Nhật Bản

## yeuhanoi

Mỗi bộ Kimono đều được làm thủ công và mang tính đơn chiếc. Nó được coi như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật công phu, tỉ mẩm từ khâu chọn vải, kết hợp màu sắc, trang trí hoa văn, và lựa chọn các phụ kiện đi cùng. 


Thiết kế của bộ Kimono cũng hết sức đặc biệt và độc đáo, gồm 8 mảnh ghép với nhau cho phép điều chỉnh kích cỡ phù hợp với người mặc.


Màu sắc, họa tiết trên mỗi chiếc Kimono đều được dệt từ các sợi chỉ có màu sắc khác nhau hoặc vải dệt được nhuộm màu. Có những chiếc kimono bền đến nỗi nó vẫn còn có thể tồn tại sau hơn 300 năm.


Tuỳ theo tuổi tác của người mặc mà màu sắc được chú ý rất nghiêm ngặt, những màu có gốc sáng, đặc biệt là màu đỏ, được dùng cho trẻ em và phụ nữ trẻ chưa chồng.


Kimono có 2 loại, tay rộng và tay ngắn. Phụ nữ đã lấy chồng thường không mặc loại tay rộng


Kimono của nam giới có vành khăn đơn giản và hẹp hơn. Áo kimono cho phụ nữ thường có các hoạ tiết hoa, lá và các biểu tượng thiên nhiên khác, phản ánh tình yêu thiên nhiên của người Nhật Bản.


Kimono dành cho phụ nữ chỉ có một cỡ duy nhất, người mặc cần phải bó y phục lại cho phù hợp với bản thân mình.


Khi mặc kimono phải mặc juban trước, là một áo kimono lót để bảo vệ kimono khỏi dơ.


Người mặc Kimono phải quấn từ bên phải vào trước rồi mới đến bên trái, và chỉ quấn ngược lại khi đi dự tang lễ.


Việc mặc kimono rất mất thời gian, và hầu như không thể tự mặc. Người mặc kimono phải đi guốc gỗ, và mang bít tất Tabi màu trắng.

----------

